# moustress is in the chat room



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna hang out there for a little while.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

nice chatting with you guys..let's do it again!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree, sweet dreams!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's about 9 pm CDT, and I'm going to hang in the chat room for about 20 min. Y'all com in, now.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry I missed you last night, we'll have to try again sometime


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd like to get folks into the PetRodents chatroom; it's e'er so much more commodious and easy to use. It's very spiffy and colorful and has lots of personal options. Not trolling for members here....though it IS my 'home' rodents forum.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

12:37pm Sat Oct 25 Come chat with me! I'll be in andn out for the next hour or two.


----------

